# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  DTS RunTime Error "received invalid column length from BCP client"

## TracyL

when i tried to run a DTS which transfer bulk data between 2 SQL servers, i got following error message:
==================================================  ============
Error:  -2147467259 (80004005); Provider Error:  4815 (12CF)
Error string:  Received invalid column length from bcp client.
Error source:  Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server
Help file:  
Help context:  0
==================================================  ===========

if anybody has encounter the same problem before? after testing, i think it&#39;s
must related with network traffic problem. but i can not figure out how to solve it.

----------


## stoney

Make sure the type r the same.  Go to the transform radio button and u can see what r the different types.


------------
TracyL at 7/26/2002 7:39:48 AM

when i tried to run a DTS which transfer bulk data between 2 SQL servers, i got following error message:
==================================================  ============
Error:  -2147467259 (80004005); Provider Error:  4815 (12CF)
Error string:  Received invalid column length from bcp client.
Error source:  Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server
Help file:  
Help context:  0
==================================================  ===========

if anybody has encounter the same problem before? after testing, i think it&#39;s
must related with network traffic problem. but i can not figure out how to solve it.

----------


## zepo

its occurs because of , one of your columns in sql table doesnt match the field that you send to. 

for example you have a string as "12345" and you try , write it to "number" column, its varchar(3)..

so sql gives that error because you try to write 5 chars to a max number 3 char column.

----------

